# Setting up Wilcom for puffy foam



## AhmedT (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all,

How do you adjust the tensity of the lettering when using the puffy foam? I am intending to monogram on some hats using the college font with puffy foam and I would to know how to adjust the density in my software. I use Wilcom, so please advice if anyoone is familiar with the puffy foam. Thank you in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

double the density. Also you need to close the ends so you may need to make adjustments there as well.


----------



## Streetlights (Oct 30, 2010)

Double density, cap open ends, and I also double the pull comp to allow for a cleaner wrap around the foam. Touch up lightly with a heat gun to melt back any foam peeking through the stitching.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We've tried and never been able to use any keyboard font for foam, even College. we digitize all foam jobs, as said before, capping the ends is critical and walking back on the edges between caps is important. We use a density of .20mm in Wilcom. Send me a PM with an email and I'd be happy to send you a sample file I did recently. (We do not digitize for others, onlyfor inhouse work)


----------

